# First handgun for ~$600



## Clamber (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I just joined here to ask for some opinions.

Ive been wanting a handgun, but I have no clue where to start, what caliber, what brand, what model...

So Ive come here.

I want a pistol with a somewhat tactical look to it. I want something fun and reliable as well.

So Im stuck between* 9mm*, *.40S&W* and *.45ACP*.

I think I want a .40 more than any, but Im open to suggestions on the other 2.

I really like the LOOK of the Glock 22 and the S&W M&P40, but Im sure you guys know more and can recommend me something based on more than looks.

Im a weekend shooter who also wants something for home defense.

I have $600 tops to spend on the gun itself, what would you recommend?

Thanks,
Coby


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

My 1st was the Beretta PX4 Storm .40 for under $600. I've run tons of rounds through it and have never had a jam or ftf, even during it's break-in period.


----------



## Clamber (Mar 24, 2010)

DjSaneR said:


> My 1st was the Beretta PX4 Storm .40 for under $600. I've run tons of rounds through it and have never had a jam or ftf, even during it's break-in period.


I like those too, and if theyre good guns, thats obviously a plus!

I think I may want a 9mm after reading a below thread. 
9mm guns seem to be a tad cheaper as well.
Is 9mm really more readily available?


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Check this link out.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23385

I just recently went through the same process as you and I ended buying an XDM. I would also consider XD for about $100 less. Pistols I looked at are: Glock, CZ 75, H&K USP, Beretta PX4, S&W M&P, Springfield XD & XDM, Walther P99, & FN FNP9.

BTW, I started with $600 budget too...but after the pistol came; extra mags, lots of ammo, range bag, snap caps, cleaning kit, cheap lockable storage, etc. I spend more than twice my original budget before I fired the first shot. 

And I haven't done any custom work on my pistol yet!

Not scaring you...just stating what happened to me.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Find a range that rents some to the models you are interested in and try them out. Only you can make the decision on what you shoot the best and what feels best in your hand. Good luck in your search and just thought I'd say that my M&P is one fine handgun.


----------



## Clamber (Mar 24, 2010)

Poink88 said:


> Check this link out.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23385
> 
> ...


I am prepared for the extra costs. haha


fiasconva said:


> Find a range that rents some to the models you are interested in and try them out. Only you can make the decision on what you shoot the best and what feels best in your hand. Good luck in your search and just thought I'd say that my M&P is one fine handgun.


No ranges nearby that rent 

I think I may go 9mm after reading that thread.

So now Im looking at FNP9, Glock 17, S&W 9 and anything else you guys recommend.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta PX4 or Stoeger Cougar, would get 9mm instead of .40. 

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe you would be best served by starting out with a .22 pistol, such as a Ruger MK III. .22 ammunition is relatively cheap and available, so you can shoot a lot and learn to shoot with low recoil and noise. You will learn to shoot properly, without flinching/


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Clamber said:


> Hey guys, I just joined here to ask for some opinions.
> 
> Ive been wanting a handgun, but I have no clue where to start, what caliber, what brand, what model...
> 
> ...


Bersa Thunder Hi Capacity 9mm Pro. And a brief history http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bersa
















Oh and you can get this great pistol for about 400.00.


> So Im stuck between* 9mm*, *.40S&W* and *.45ACP*.


Recommend 9mm I have found a few articles on 9mm here, they are worth a read.
http://firearmsforumcoali.motionsforum.com/forum-talk-f43/the-question-on-9mm-is-it-enough-for-ccw-t121.htm



> I think I want a .40 more than any, but I'm open to suggestions on the other 2.
> 
> I really like the LOOK of the Glock 22 and the S&W M&P40, but I'm sure you guys know more and can recommend me something based on more than looks.
> 
> ...


40SW is a good round. But it is about 23.00 a box here and 9mm is around 10.00 with tax.
I have sold just about everything that is not 9mm and bought 9mm replacements.
Some day I hope to get a 9mm 1911 if I ever am able to afford it.

And there are 9mm hollow point rounds that are comparable to 40SW power and open to near or greater than 50 caliber CorbonDPX being one of them.
You can get the good rounds for HD/SD and buy the cheap practice/range rounds for regular shooting.

Hope this helps.:smt1099


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

For a 1st hand gun I wouldn't recommend a .40 cal. They're pretty snappy. A 9mm would be a good choice , but a .22 would be best if you have little to no experience in handgunning.

Freedom1911,
I just picked up 5 boxes of 100, .40 S&W , 165 grain, target loads for $30.99 ea. I've never seen them that cheap so I pounced on em'. Meijer stores here in MI have really good ammo prices.


----------



## Clamber (Mar 24, 2010)

fudo said:


> I believe you would be best served by starting out with a .22 pistol, such as a Ruger MK III. .22 ammunition is relatively cheap and available, so you can shoot a lot and learn to shoot with low recoil and noise. You will learn to shoot properly, without flinching/


I had a .22lr pistol for a while and loved it, but Im looking for something bigger now. This may sound weird, but I kinda like the recoil of larger pistol calibers.


Freedom1911 said:


> Bersa Thunder Hi Capacity 9mm Pro. And a brief history http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bersa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, Ill look into those. Thanks!


Brydawg said:


> For a 1st hand gun I wouldn't recommend a .40 cal. They're pretty snappy. A 9mm would be a good choice , but a .22 would be best if you have little to no experience in handgunning.
> 
> Freedom1911,
> I just picked up 5 boxes of 100, .40 S&W , 165 grain, target loads for $30.99 ea. I've never seen them that cheap so I pounced on em'. Meijer stores here in MI have really good ammo prices.


Yeah, 9mm I can get for less, but Im kinda wanting the newer .40. The price really isnt a big enough difference to really make my decision.

Ive heard that both 9mm and .40 are readily available in large quantities, is that true?


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Brydawg said:


> I just picked up 5 boxes of 100, .40 S&W , 165 grain, target loads for $30.99 ea. I've never seen them that cheap so I pounced on em'.


Walmart sells Federal Champion .40 cal ammo for $13.67/box or 50 and 9mm for $9.47/box of 50...they have lots of it too (at least here in Austin, TX) :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

You should go rent any gun your considering buying - all guns shoot differently.

For your 1st handgun I wouldn't suggest a .40 cal - I'd suggest a 9mm.

I'd suggest a Beretta PX4 Storm or a Springfield Armory XDm.

Both are in your price range and both are excellent guns.

One is a striker fire system (no hammer) - Springfield Armory.










The Beretta is a striker fired system. Hammer, safety and de-cocker.










This is a major difference in my opinion.

With proper training each is safe.

I believe that for me the Beretta - with exposed hammer - safety - and hammer de-cocker is a very safe 1st choice.

And I've been shooting for 40 + years.

Just my humble opinion.

Good luck with your search.

:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am prejudiced towards Smith&Wesson M&P's. Been shooting them since they first became available. I've had 9, 40 and 45, all full size. They have performed very well. My current favorite is an M&P45.

If you have any problem affording ammo cost go with a 9MM otherwise my preference is 40 or 45. 40's have a different recoil than 45 and bothers my wrist. I determined that after shooting 20,000 rounds through an M&P40 so swapped for a 45 which works great for me.

I had an XD40 that bloodied my hand routinely. The Beaver Tail of the M&P fixed that problem. Otherwise the XD was a good gun but I still think M&P's are better overall.

I had a couple of ammo induced problems with the 9 and found that S&W customer service is top notch. I ended up with 2 new barrels at no charge when the problem was aluminum case ammo splitting and damaging the chamber. I fully expected to have to pay for the second but didn't have to.

Good luck whatever you choose.

tumbleweed


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

For $600, there are so many choices used and new, that I won't even start to list them here.

Do you like "polymer", or do you prefer aluminum or steel framed guns? I like steel myself, or aluminum. I've passed on the plastic, so far.

Go to a gun shop and just hold a few different ones in your hand. I can tell instantly if I will like a gun or not.
I generally prefer the CZ and the CZ clone type of grip. The Beretta 92 is ok, but I don't like the 1911 type of grip at all.

I would get a 9mm, just for the ammo savings alone. I recently sold both my .40S&W guns because they make my severely torn up shoulder hurt like hell, and the ammo was too expensive. I sold my .45 ACP gun too, but that was purely because I needed cash. The .45 recoil didn't hurt a tenth as bad as the .40 recoil did.


----------

